# UV sterilizer



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi everyone!

After a long lasting problem with green water, I think that I will purchase a UV sterilizer to finally get some cristal clear water. I will probably buy de coralife turbo twist UV sterilizer 9 watts that I will connect to a Fluval 305 filter. Does anyone have experience with this product and especially, if I use it with this kind of external filter, if there special requirements for the installation??

Thank you all


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

You may have issues with getting a good seal if you use the stock fluval ribbed hose. You may have to use some standard tubing.


----------



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

This is exactly the principal interrogation that I have:doubt:


----------



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

Does anyone know if we can plug standard tubing especially with the hoses quick release system of a Fluval 305??


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

My only comment is that the twist design may be difficult to clean once it gets dirty.

An alternative is the Aqua Ultraviolet UV Advantage series.


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

lartist said:


> Does anyone know if we can plug standard tubing especially with the hoses quick release system of a Fluval 305??


Yes, you can. My buddy uses the clear tubing they sell at Home Depot. It is the exact same stuff they sell at the LFS's at 1/5th the price.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

5/8" ID tubing should fit the bill. I prefer the type with nylon braiding, seems more kink resistant, but either type will work.


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

I ran the same UV with a Fluval 305. Works great but i used the Rena hose which is really nice. You can find it @ Big Als online.


----------



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you for all those info:dance:

I take good notes of your advices. I think that I will do some sterilizer shopping very soon. I'm so tired to see that green water in my tank:mad2:.Peteski 312; did you have problems or leaking problems after connected another kind of hoses to the quick release system of your fluval?


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

*Been there and done that!*



lartist said:


> did you have problems or leaking problems after connected another kind of hoses to the quick release system of your fluval?


I have a Fluvall 405 and was worried about leaking at the quick connects as well.

My local aquarium supplier showed me what to do.

You cannot cut the ribbed tubing that comes with the filter and make a really water tight connection. The inlet and outlet devices connected to them are really very low pressure and even if they leak a little, they are in your tank anyway.

Here is what you do.

Get some 5/8" ID tubing. Don't get braided or heavy wall tubing as you will not have a run more than 1" of 5/8" tubing. You don't need much 5/8" tubing, 2 ft. is probably a lot. You also need two 5/8" Tee's.

Use a short piece of 5/8' tubing to connect the two tee's top to top like this: TT. Use screw down hose clamps to secure the tubing. There is a size that is perfect for standard unbraided 5/8" tubing that will give you a really positive seal.

The base of the tee's will be the inlet and outlet to your UV.
Use a second piece of 5/8" tubing to connect the top of one tee to the Fluvall.

The actual filter outlet from the canister is a metric size and is just a hair larger than the 5/8 tubing; so, it will be a little tight putting it on. Use the locking nut on the filter to clamp the hose in place. 
Now take your old outlet hose and place it on the other tee top. You will have to use a hose clamp here because of the difference in metric size. If you don't, the hose will slip off in use. Cut the ribbed Fluvall hose down at the other end so it fits with the new configuration and reconnect to your outlet fitting. You now have an inlet port and outlet port to your UV.

Here is some thing to think about when you do your plumbing.

A UV filter is only effective if the flow rate is below some maximum amount. I was worried about this when I installed my UV and added a shut off ball valve to reduce the flow. It turned out that the actual maximum flow through my UV was below the limit and I didn't need the shut off. The inlet and outlet to my UV is 3/8" and acts as a flow restriction to the UV. You should check the flow rate through your UV after you install it.


----------



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you Ray-the-pilot for such precise informations. 

I only have one question to be sure that I understand well your set-up. If I understand, all this plumbing is connect only on the outlet pipe on the Fluval? I don't have to touch the inlet plumbing of the filter?

English is a second language for me... Just want to be sure that I don't miss something in the translation

François


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

The UV filter runs off the output pipe of your filter. There would be no need to change the tubing on the inlet unless you choose to do so.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

*One picture + 1000 words*


----------



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

It cannot be clearer than that!! Thank you! I will give you an update of my installation when it will be completed.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

What size tank do you have? I had gw in my 75 and borrowed a 9W UVS from a friend of mine. It took about a week to finally clear up, but it did work and after returning the UVS back to my friend the gw did not come back. My friend recommended that if I ever buy one it should be atleast 18W for a 75 gallon tank to get quick results.

The other cool thing was that he had it rigged up to a power head and old filter parts. All I had to do was hang it on the front of the tank, let it do it's thing, then take it off once the water cleared.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

NeonRob said:


> What size tank do you have? It took about a week to finally clear up, but it did work and after returning the UVS back to my friend the gw did not come back. My friend recommended that if I ever buy one it should be atleast 18W for a 75 gallon tank to get quick results.


I have a 5 watt on my 52 gal and it works great. I think the problem with your system was that you had the water going through the UV too fast. UV kill is a function of exposure time. If you slow down the flow rate, you increase the kill rate. My UV's flow rate is only 50 gal/hour but even at that slow rate it will reduce the algae level by 1/10,000,000 in 24 hours.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

ray the pilot is right. It's a combination of UV wattage and the flow. I've used the 9W turbo-twist on a 72g for about 3 years and it worked great. I was only running an eheim 2235 and my effective flow was only about 70-80gph. It cleared up my gw in a few days and kept my Cardinals very healthy by clearing the water of pathogens that used to attack them during acclimation. One benefit of a slower flow in addition to more efficient biofiltration.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

ray-the-pilot said:


> I have a 5 watt on my 52 gal and it works great. I think the problem with your system was that you had the water going through the UV too fast. UV kill is a function of exposure time. If you slow down the flow rate, you increase the kill rate. My UV's flow rate is only 50 gal/hour but even at that slow rate it will reduce the algae level by 1/10,000,000 in 24 hours.


Thanks for setting the record straight, RayThePilot. This is useful info.


----------



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

Finally, I've recieved my UV sterilizer=D> After a night of plumbing and fitting, the unit, a Coralife Turbo Twist 9 watts, is on. The sterilizer have been installed like the Ray-the Pilot instructions. I can't wait to see the result!! I will post pictures to show the result.

What is the maintenance of this type of equipment? Do I have to clean the glass inside the unit many times?


Thank you all

François


----------



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow! Only 24 hours after the installation of the UV sterilizer and there is already a HUGE difference in the clarity of the water. For the fisrt time since I've started this tank, I can finally enjoy it! This UV was a best investment I've done\\/


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, man. UV sterilizers are a lot easier to use than blackouts and water changes to treat GW.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

lartist said:


> Wow! Only 24 hours after the installation of the UV sterilizer and there is already a HUGE difference in the clarity of the water. For the fisrt time since I've started this tank, I can finally enjoy it! This UV was a best investment I've done\\/


Glad to help. Don't tell anyone that I said this but if you have the money the next best thing to get is a pH controller for your pressurized CO2 system.

BTW Do you notice that they deleted my chart? I wanted to send some one else to it and it was gone!


----------



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

If I listen to your advice Ray, you will have a divorce on your mind! Ha-Ha-Ha!! My wife will kill me!:axe:


----------



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

For those who haves doubt about UV sterilizer on the tank, there is some pictures to show you the incredible result with my green water problem... after only 48 hours!


----------



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

oups forgot the pictures...


----------



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

I have difficulty to load the pictures... I will try later. By this time, I will figure out how it works


----------



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

Finally… the pictures




With the UV…


----------



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

Can someone help me on this one ? Cannot send pictures


----------



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

another try


----------



## Draginduster (Jun 27, 2008)

The easiest way to attach Pictures that I have found is to use an online photo storage site such as Flickr.com Upload your images. Then click on the image and above it, you will see several icons-one labled "all sizes", click it then underneath the image you will see 2 image codes. Copy the second (the short one) and then in this forum, make a new reply. There will be a row of icons, one looks like a picture of mountains and a sun. click it, paste the image code you copied from Flickr and you are set.


----------



## Draginduster (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

Finally the pictures...I hope









http://lh4.ggpht.com/lartist11/SOELWs4EHpI/AAAAAAAAACE/IB3wwUGUYAc/s512/green%


----------



## AquaHokie (Oct 2, 2007)

It doesn't appear that the picture ray-the-pilot posted is working any more. Can someone please re-post it?


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

AquaHokie said:


> It doesn't appear that the picture ray-the-pilot posted is working any more. Can someone please re-post it?


I asked to get it fixed but there is something about the new program that is locked up. I'll try to repost it but it failed once before so I'm not optimistic.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

try uploading again, alternatively send me the pic via e-mail and I'll try to load it.

lartist, I fixed your post, although the link to the second picture is invalid. You can try to follow my lead with the first post (upload to APC, then use the tags for your picture), or post a valid url and I can upload it....


----------



## lartist (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is the "after" picture...

http://lh4.ggpht.com/lartist11/SOELWs4EHpI/AAAAAAAAACE/IB3wwUGUYAc/s512/green%


----------

